# My Silver Flying fox eating Black beard algae.



## Haven

Hi Everyone

Here is prove that BBA can be effectively controlled. I have 3 of these bad boys in my 55 gallon and they completely wiped out the BBA. The trick is not to let them get used to flakes or pellets food.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

How did you manage to prevent them from eating other foods when there are other fish in the tank?


----------



## Haven

2wheelsx2 said:


> How did you manage to prevent them from eating other foods when there are other fish in the tank?


I feed them in a very controlled manner, it takes a little longer. Drop just enough food for the other fish to get to before the Silver foxes realizes there is food. It takes me about 8 to 10 mins to feed them. I also tap on them (silver foxes) when they come to the surface for food. The pellets are for my plecos and i turn off the lights to feed them.


----------



## Nicole

Have you tried SAE? I have 2 of them in a 110G. I never have to monitor them. They eat frozen bloodworms, NLS pellets, and zuchinni and go the craziest for BBA! I purposefully let BBA grow on my driftwood in other tanks and then move the driftwood to the 110G as a treat for my SAEs  So if anyone has decor that needs to be cleaned of BBA..it would be my pleasure


----------



## CRS Fan

My SFF have all eventually gotten a taste for any moss. You may find your 3 may do the same. SFF will always prefer tgo eat BBA over all foods (especially at night).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

